# Charger problem - Turnigy Accucell 6 Old vs. new



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

So here's the problem - buddy of mine wanted a nicer charger than his wall warts, so I advised him that my Turnigy has been an awesome charger for years with low cost of entry.

He hands me the cash and tells me to order him what he needs.

I hop out to HobbyKing and buy the new 80W/10A model they are stocking.

Turns out, that the newer firmwares of most all of these 4-buttons (Accucell, Imax B6 in specific) requires a balance lead to be connected to the charger in a_ANY_ Lithium charge mode, even though it has Charge, Fast Charge, and Balance options for charging cycle.

Anyone figured a way around this? None of my or his multiple Li-Ion packs have balance connectors, and I'm wanting to cut them all open to go add them.


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

This was fixed in SkyRC version 1.13 for some chargers. If that firmware version is available for the Accucel you could find it on the SkyRC website.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

OK, I had dug around their website a bit earlier and not seen anything newer than the 1.12 that is on the new one right now. I saw where the DC100 had firmware that allowed it, but the updater doesn't work with this charger.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok- found the 1.13 firmware. It is not specifically for this charger, but for one of the iMax B6mini. Someone else had done the update to their same 80W Turnigy AccuCell6 , and it resolved the balance problem, but it limits the charger to 60W output. 

I never charge more at than 2-4amps unless I'm really in a hurry, so not a big issue for me or my buddy. 

The only other thing I find weird is that it will only discharge at .4A, which again isn't a terrible problem, I usually disch at 1A, so it will just take longer that one time a year I do a full discharge then recharge cycle to check all my batteries for health.


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

FYI the 1.13 firmware for this charger has been posted to the HobbyKing page under "Files".


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

blkqi said:


> FYI the 1.13 firmware for this charger has been posted to the HobbyKing page under "Files".


1.13 firmware put it back to thinking it was a Turnigy 80Watt, but now we're back to the same damn problem of not being able to charge in any mode without a balance connector.

Worse is I can't find the SkyRC Imax firmware to turn it back into thinking it wasn a Imax B6 mini.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

So, I dug around and found the Imax b6mini firmware on my PC from the first time, and put the Turnigy 80W back to the 50W Mini firmware. 

In the meantime, I bought a real Imax B6 (non-mini) for my buddy to use, and I'll keep this cross-firmwared Accucell 80W for myself. The standard B6 has the old firmware that my original Accucell6 has, and the balance port isn't an issue on those.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's the SkyRC/Imax 1.13 FW installer if anyone else needs it:

http://www.skyrc.com/download/B6mini_V1_13.rar


----------



## doc_arnold (Mar 13, 2016)

*accucel 6 80w patched file*

i hope this would help you. :thumbsup:

New 10A 80W Turnigy Acucell 6? - Page 5 - RC Groups


----------



## doc_arnold (Mar 13, 2016)

i hope this would help you.

New 10A 80W Turnigy Acucell 6? - Page 5 - RC Groups


----------

